# Case for Accu Chek Combo handset



## SB2015 (Dec 12, 2016)

My case of my combo meter is falling apart.  What do to there use for their kit and where from?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2016)

My fist one did so I rang customer services, who sent me a new one!  Much better case than the Insight one but unfortunately the old case doesn't fit the new one.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 13, 2016)

trophywench said:


> My fist one did so I rang customer services, who sent me a new one!  Much better case than the Insight one but unfortunately the old case doesn't fit the new one.


I still use a combo case for the insight which works fine - in fact it's much better than the 'proper' one. Roche seem quite happy to send me new cases and the clips for the bra hanger.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2016)

But the elastic/plastic strap is too loose to hold the the Insight handset safely, so if you happen to inadvertently be holding it vertical as you unzip, or even slightly off horizontal which I should think is 99% of the time in use -  it would fall our vertically onto the ground - which I didn't think was partic wise really.  I did like the Combo case though for the mere fact that being 'hopsack' when anyone delved a hand into my Edith Evans to get it (including me LOL) it was instantly recognisable from any of the other assorted detritus in its depths!

The 'proper' ones are indeed super flimsy things and considering the thing costs thousands - bloody poor IMHO.  Doesn't look like it encases a 'quality' product, or like anything important, does it? - and I resent that - ruining a ship for a ha'porth of tar.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 15, 2016)

I think that I shall just rescue the zip from the current one and make another to the same pattern.  That way I can add pockets etc as I wish.  It is amazing what I end up carrying in the case: paracetamol, players, nail file, .. I know that I will always have the case in my bag so it is a good place for all those bits and pieces.  A shame about the small handbags I used to be able to use.  It sounds as if mine is now more like Trophywensh's now!!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2016)

Gosh do you smoke player's?

I haven't got a pair of them (I rather imagine they are pliers LOL) but OBVIOUSLY I have the double-ended spectacle screwdriver - one of these is absolutely de rigueur in any pantechnicon I own!

Just realised I bought new shoes AND boots yesterday from Clarks - but I don't have a black handbag the right size any more .......


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just buy one.

That should have read plasters.  I really should check my posts and texts, although it is quite entertaining reading the predicted text versions.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2016)

You missed the Rennies too LOL

Well of course I'll just buy another handbag, but it just amply demonstrates that a woman's shopping for clothes and appropriate accessories is simply never done!

(And when Pete does his Scrooge impression (he's good at it, he's had a lot of practice) I'll just point at you and say 'I had to do it - SHE told me to!' and duck ......)


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 6, 2017)

I was fed up of cases breaking, that and catching the canullar tubing on stuff that i switched to having a running belt under my clothes. I went for a karrimor one from sports direct that cost £5 (one which would hold an iPod earphones hole ideal for the tube). A lot cheaper than a new case from Accu Chek. Yep pump is mounted horizontal however with the tubing mid-cartridge diameter then bubbles still don't come out of the cartridge and bubbles settle at the top.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2017)

So you mean the Karrimor one was free, and they gave you a fiver?

I didn't have to pay anything when mine fell apart and they replaced it !  The second one's still absolutely fine but in the drawer now I have the Insight!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have just been given a new case for my handset from Accu. Chek as mine was falling apart.  I also got some replacement hooks for the bra pouch, so thanks for the advice to try that.  I have now recovered my case in some of my own woven fabric.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You missed the Rennies too LOL
> 
> Well of course I'll just buy another handbag, but it just amply demonstrates that a woman's shopping for clothes and appropriate accessories is simply never done!
> 
> (And when Pete does his Scrooge impression (he's good at it, he's had a lot of practice) I'll just point at you and say 'I had to do it - SHE told me to!' and duck ......)


How is the new bag?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2017)

Sadly - I've not been at all tempted by anything I've seen.  Normally they virtually leap off shelves and throw themselves into my arms.

It's a very uncharacteristic change of behaviour for handbags generally and I'm keeping a close eye on the situation - but I'm keeping a low profile whilst I'm doing it - I may watch that thing they're doing about training spies on telly to see if  can get any tips ........

Meanwhile - can I rely on the members of this forum to tip me off if they notice others doing the same?


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 7, 2017)

trophywench said:


> So you mean the Karrimor one was free, and they gave you a fiver?
> 
> I didn't have to pay anything when mine fell apart and they replaced it !  The second one's still absolutely fine but in the drawer now I have the Insight!



Nope, never had any luck with Accu Chek always wanting money for pouches. I bought the Karrimor one.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveG1976 said:


> Nope, never had any lick with Accu Chek always wanting money for pouches. I bought the Karrimor one.


Accu Chek have been great with replacements recently Now thwt I have made my own one!)


----------

